# Vegas Pro 13 Bildlänge einstellen?



## Backfisch579 (7. Februar 2016)

*Vegas Pro 13 Bildlänge einstellen?*

Guten Tag, ich wollte heute ein Stop Motion Video machen in Vegas Pro 13, da ist mir jedoch aufgefallen dass es nicht mehr den Menüpunkt "Editieren" in den Einstellungen gibt, um die Länge der eingefügten Bilder einzustellen. Wisst ihr wohin dieser Menüpunkt gewandert ist?
MfG


----------



## Backfisch579 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vegas Pro 13 Bildlänge einstellen?*

Hat tatsächlich keiner eine Ahnung die ich die Standardlänge von Bildern einstellen kann die ich importiere?


----------



## MountyMAX (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vegas Pro 13 Bildlänge einstellen?*

Meinst du Optionen->Präferenzen->Bearbeiten-> Standbildfolge ?

Müsste in Vegas ähnlich sein (ich nutze Movie Studio 13 Plat, ist aber an sich nur eine abgespeckte Version von Vegas Pro)


----------

